# Yamaha: Oil Injection System...Reliability?



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I've never owned a Yamaha, but from my experience turning wrenches on all makes and models, Yamahas are proven time and again to be the most reliable oil injection systems out there. 

I would assume you are looking in the 25-40hp range? Yamaha would be on the very top of the two-stroke list in that range IMO.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Are u looking for oil-injection 3 cyl. Yamaha 2-stroke? That's one sweet motor out there and last forever.......my dad has one for years and it's best motor he ever had!

All u gotta do is fill just gas only in the tank then just add oil in oil tank inside the motor and it's will take care the mix for you while u run it. it's my personal favorate to have a oil-injected 2-stroke motors.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

oil-injection-love it till the day the warranty is up then start pre-mixing.
and bypass the oil tank.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

So Matt;

Are you saying you think that the oil injection system is not reliable; or something you would rely on if its your nickle on repairs?

I really don't want to try to keep track of the oil-gas ratio within a built-in tank.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I have always liked to mix my own. This way I know my motor is well lubed. In the past after my warranty time was up I would by pass the oil tank and pre-mix my self, this way I was in control. It is very easy works the same for built in tanks or the red tanks. pump the gas and add the oil. They sell a clear bottle with the hash marks on the side match up the number of gallons pumped fill to that line and add to tank.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I run an Egret with a 12 year old Johnson 115. It's been a rock solid motor. About a year ago we disconnected the oil injection and premix. 41 gallon tank... Smokes a bit more so we upped the RingFree. But to date not a single problem.

Oil injection motors are perfectly fine. I would not worry about it. We pulled the oil injection from the old Johnson as that's the first thing to go typically. You should get years of trouble free operation from a new oil injected motor.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

